# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Cnc mini cùi  -  khung phíp

## Mạnh Tường

Chào các bác ! Với bản tính thích chế cháo linh tinh...công với thời gian rồi thất nghiệp nên rảnh rỗi bèn quyết định làm liều chế thử 1 em CNC mini mục đích là phay khoan mạch in và phay phíp mỏng thôi, vì công việc liên quan tới phíp nên em quyết định vật liệu làm khung sườn cho em này cũng làm bằng phíp luôn cho khỏi đụng hàng ....... Nay mọi việc đã xong và chạy thử thấy cũng OK nên mới dám khoe với các bác.
Cấu hình em nó như sau :
- Hành trình X,Y,Z  : 200 - 250 - 55
- Trục X : ray trượt vuông bản 15 , vít me bi 12mm bước 4
- Trục Y : ray trượt vuông bản 15 , vít me bi 15mm bước 5
- Trục Z : ray trượt tròn 10mm  , vít me bi 14mm bước 2
- Phần điện : Driver+motor : hàng tháo máy Photo
- Spindle : Motor DC China
Vài hình khi thực hiện em CNC này : Kiếm được gì làm đó nên chẳng bản vẽ làm gì chủ yếu là nghịc mà

1, Trục Z :


2 Truc Y


3 Truc X - Z

Driver




Spindle

Ráp lại :
May nhin thang : 

nhin ngang 


Em nó chúc nhích nè:

----------

anhcos, CBNN, CKD, kametoco, Nam CNC, solero, sơn mobile, writewin

----------


## solero

Nhìn thấy hơi hướng Âu-đí-ồ trong em CNC này nhiều quá.  :Big Grin:  Chúc mừng bác đã hoàn thành em nó.

À mà em thấy mạch chạy 1 đằng hàn 1 kiểu như trên thì chắc chắn là "câu dây" thần chưởng. Món này còn có đên khác là DJ (đi zây) :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## anhcos

Máy làm bằng phíp trông đẹp chả khác gì kim loại vậy, bộ driver nhỏ gọn thật. Con DC motor kia bạn mua ở đâu vậy?

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Nhìn thấy hơi hướng Âu-đí-ồ trong em CNC này nhiều quá.  Chúc mừng bác đã hoàn thành em nó.
> 
> À mà em thấy mạch chạy 1 đằng hàn 1 kiểu như trên thì chắc chắn là "câu dây" thần chưởng. Món này còn có đên khác là DJ (đi zây)


He he cái này làm để phục vụ cho DIY Audio đó bác mục đích để phay và khoan mạch in và làm lõi cho biến thế nữa , Cái PCB cho driver em tận dụng làm trên phíp đồng loại 2 mặt , mặt trên nhìn thấy là mặt em lột bỏ lớp mạch có sẵn đó. :Big Grin:

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Máy làm bằng phíp trông đẹp chả khác gì kim loại vậy, bộ driver nhỏ gọn thật. Con DC motor kia bạn mua ở đâu vậy?


Con DC motor đó em nhờ mua trên Ebay đó bác, driver này em gỡ trong máy photo rồi làm mạch lại chạy vi bước 1/8 cũng mượt lắm. :Smile:

----------


## solero

> He he cái này làm để phục vụ cho DIY Audio đó bác mục đích để phay và khoan mạch in và làm lõi cho biến thế nữa , Cái PCB cho driver em tận dụng làm trên phíp đồng loại 2 mặt , mặt trên nhìn thấy là mặt em lột bỏ lớp mạch có sẵn đó.


Tại thấy lấy hẳn trở AB, phillips lắp lên mạch, tụ Nippon Chemi-con, dây tín hiệu bọc nhiễu chuyên dụng cho audio, bó dây gọn gàng như phong cách Naim.
Cái khung máy hình như là chassis của một em tube nào đó ha ha.
Bác post sản phẩm lên đi.

----------


## CKD

> Tại thấy lấy hẳn trở AB, phillips lắp lên mạch, tụ Nippon Chemi-con, dây tín hiệu bọc nhiễu chuyên dụng cho audio, bó dây gọn gàng như phong cách Naim.
> Cái khung máy hình như là chassis của một em tube nào đó ha ha.
> Bác post sản phẩm lên đi.


Bội phục bội phục.
Em còn nhìn chưa tới leo vồ đó.
Vụ ô đì này em cũng khoái mà chưa dám dân thân vào. Trên này có anh em nào chơi ô đì ồ nữa không ta. Em lập box riêng về ô đì cho anh em tiện trao đổi nhá.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Tại thấy lấy hẳn trở AB, phillips lắp lên mạch, tụ Nippon Chemi-con, dây tín hiệu bọc nhiễu chuyên dụng cho audio, bó dây gọn gàng như phong cách Naim.
> Cái khung máy hình như là chassis của một em tube nào đó ha ha.
> Bác post sản phẩm lên đi.


He he chắc là bác cũng là dân DIY Audio rồi ha nên nhìn linh kiện là biết xuất xứ liền. :Smile: 
Bác lại cho em ý tưởng làm khung cho tube ampli bằng phíp nữa rồi hi hi .....Cái khung của máy này làm bằng phíp khá dày 25x80 nên cũng chắc và nặng lắm, làm con máy này chỉ để thực hiện mấy thứ liên quan đến thú chơi audio thôi bác ,như thế này nè :

----------

KDD

----------


## solero

Sản phẩm của bác đẹp quá. Em chưa nhìn thấy cái bảng mạch tự phay nào lại có phủ xanh đẹp đến thế kia cả ha ha ha
Còn cái gông cho biến áp em gợi ý bác cắt thành hình như thế này thì không bị xô lệch (4 miếng ở lõi). Còn 2 miếng ở 2 bên (trong 3 miếng) cũng sẽ không bị tuột ra ngoài (miếng ở giữa ngăn cách 2 cuộn dây thì chịu, vẫn phải gắn keo). Tuy nhiên cắt kiểu này lắp vào hơi khó tí.


PS: Đây là nguồn hay ô-phê-tê thế bác?

----------


## anhcos

> 


Bác share cho cái phần nguyên liệu và công nghệ làm em này đi bác.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Ha ha , cắt hẳn mạch xịn phần đổ Cu mass ra làm!

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Sản phẩm của bác đẹp quá. Em chưa nhìn thấy cái bảng mạch tự phay nào lại có phủ xanh đẹp đến thế kia cả ha ha ha
> Còn cái gông cho biến áp em gợi ý bác cắt thành hình như thế này thì không bị xô lệch (4 miếng ở lõi). Còn 2 miếng ở 2 bên (trong 3 miếng) cũng sẽ không bị tuột ra ngoài (miếng ở giữa ngăn cách 2 cuộn dây thì chịu, vẫn phải gắn keo). Tuy nhiên cắt kiểu này lắp vào hơi khó tí.
> 
> 
> PS: Đây là nguồn hay ô-phê-tê thế bác?


Em làm lõi theo cách phay rãnh âm cho 2 cạnh nhỏ rồi dán keo cũng chắc lắm nếu có vách ngăn giữa thì cũng phay rãnh âm luôn khỏi dán keo cũng được. Lõi đó là làm cho C core OPT pre.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Bác share cho cái phần nguyên liệu và công nghệ làm em này đi bác.


Em làm theo cách học chiêu ...mỗi thứ một chút mới ra được , nói ra các bác đừng cười nhé : :Big Grin: 
Vẽ mạch bằng Corel sau đó xuất sang DFX rồi dùng CamBam tạo G code rồi chạy CNC thôi, lòng vòng quá phải không bác.
Bảng mạch trên tận dụng phần phủ mass của bo mạch có sẵn để làm.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Ha ha , cắt hẳn mạch xịn phần đổ Cu mass ra làm!


He he bác đoán hay thiệt. :Smile:

----------


## anhcos

> Em làm theo cách học chiêu ...mỗi thứ một chút mới ra được , nói ra các bác đừng cười nhé :
> Vẽ mạch bằng Corel sau đó xuất sang DFX rồi dùng CamBam tạo G code rồi chạy CNC thôi, lòng vòng quá phải không bác.
> Bảng mạch trên tận dụng phần phủ mass của bo mạch có sẵn để làm.


Phần phủ mass của bo mạch có sẵn là tháo ra từ máy cũ, hay họ là bán sẵn loại này vậy bác?

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Phần phủ mass của bo mạch có sẵn là tháo ra từ máy cũ, hay họ là bán sẵn loại này vậy bác?


Cái này là mua ve chai được mấy bảng mạch điện mới chưa ráp linh kiện , thấy phần đồng còn nhiều 150 x 100 nên tận dụng làm luôn .

----------

anhcos, NhanSoctrang

----------


## anhcos

Mấy bác hay làm mạch in cho mình hỏi, ở ngoài thị trường họ có bán các tấm phủ đồng 2 mặt hay không, thường thì kích thước của nó cỡ nao nhiêu nhỉ.

----------


## solero

Có bán. nên mua loại bằng phíp thuỷ tinh vì có độ bền cơ học cao. Ngày trước em mua được 1 loại đồng phủ cực dày giá 120K/tấm A4. Giờ tìm không thấy loại đó nữa.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Mấy bác hay làm mạch in cho mình hỏi, ở ngoài thị trường họ có bán các tấm phủ đồng 2 mặt hay không, thường thì kích thước của nó cỡ nao nhiêu nhỉ.


 
Nếu ở TP HCM bác ghé thử chợ Nhật Tảo theo địa chỉ :
 Sạp Xuân Tín A10-A18 Cao ốc Nguyến Kim B. A4 20x30 1 mặt 80k, 2 mặt 100k 1 tấm. Board sợi (FR4)

----------

anhcos

----------


## ahdvip

> Mấy bác hay làm mạch in cho mình hỏi, ở ngoài thị trường họ có bán các tấm phủ đồng 2 mặt hay không, thường thì kích thước của nó cỡ nao nhiêu nhỉ.


Nói chung là có nhưng mà tìm hơi khó anh à, lúc trước em tìm hoài mà cứ toàn hết hàng ko à. Nếu ai biết chỗ mua chỉ cho thì nhanh.

----------

anhcos

----------


## duonghoang

> Nếu ở TP HCM bác ghé thử chợ Nhật Tảo theo địa chỉ :
>  Sạp Xuân Tín A10-A18 Cao ốc Nguyến Kim B. A4 20x30 1 mặt 80k, 2 mặt 100k 1 tấm. Board sợi (FR4)


  Bữa nay còn 80k thôi bác ơi.

----------

